# White Snow Camo Accessories



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some white accessories...such as gun slings, bino buddies, gun sleeves....good hats and gloves. I have the clothes....but it seems there isn't any place to find these accessories. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use hockey tape. It seems to work well. One thing to worry about is rust if you leave it on too long. So every so often I take it off and then wipe the gun down and then put more tape on. Just an idea.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use white Vet Wrap for wrapping my gun, shooting sticks, and binocs. 2 bucks a roll at TSC or anyplace they sell animal care products. For a hat I wear a white fleece facemask I got at Home of Economy. The best gloves I have gotten I got at Mills Fleet Farm in Fargo. They are a snow camo glommit (glove, mitten combination so you can get your fingers out to shoot, etc.). They are Realtree hardwoods snow camo and are 100 grams Thinsulate ULTRA. I don't wear any liner under them and this weekend my hands were perfectly warm in the -12 degree morning. When it is 20 or warmer I leave my fingers exposed the whole time and they are still warm enough.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

hey fallguy whats TSC??


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

TSC = Tractor supply company


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Kevin,

You can find TSC on 32nd Ave... across from I29 Cafe... well kiddee oorner is more like it.

BTW I'm out for this weekend as well... I'm on call this weekend so it sounds as though next weekend is best. Best of luck with the swim meet this weekend!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Alright, thanx


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Bear tooth makes an excellent camo system for rifles and shotguns. It's available in realtree hardwoods snow and is made of neoprene. It was a little over 30 bucks but if it gets wet I can take it off and let it dry then put it back on!


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

If you decide to use tape or a wrap on your gun, try waxing the metal parts with car wax and letting it air out for a day or two. It will last all season and then some. A guy from Alaska put that tip in the latest issue of Fur Fish Game Magazine. I tried it with my coyote gun and have no complaints. He also said you can use it on the wood, but I have a synthetic stock and didn't try it...


----------

